# Referred to Priv Hospital from Naas for scan, Vivas wont cover, threating letters.



## NedNew (16 Nov 2010)

Hi, 

I was in Naas hospital in 2005 and they referred me to a private hospital in Dublin for a scan. 

On checking out from the hospital in Naas, I enquired if any bills were due, they assured me (verbally) that there were no bills at all and that my private insurance company (Vivas) would pay for everything.

This was 5 years ago! Then in 2009 I received a letter from the private hospital stating I had to pay €150 for the scan and that Vivas were not going to pay (apparently in their myriad of small print its not covered - so I was told by the private hospital). 

I explained to them at the time that this was between them, Naas hospital (who referred me) and Vivas.

Now, in late 2010, I have suddenly received a rather threatening letter from the private hospital stating I have 7 days to pay or they will "initiate proceedings through a third party" and that I will be "responsible for all additional expenses".

I, like many others, am severely strapped for money and I'm not sure if it is me who is correctly liable for this debt (as I was referred by Naas hospital and had private cover with Vivas) - I didn't ask for this scan.

I would appreciate any advice on this. If it seems I have no rights whatsoever to contest this then I will gladly pay but I just don't know enough about the legal side of things.

Should I pay up? Should I ignore them? Any other options?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## Papercut (16 Nov 2010)

Marietta said:


> Hi Nednew,
> 
> _I really think that it is truely horrific that a hospital of all places would pursue their patients through threatening means i.e a debt recovery company._


How else do you suggest that they collect amounts owed to them? 

Obviously this case isn't a standard one of a patient just ignoring or refusing to pay a bill, but the question still remains as to what alternative means of collecting debts you suggest they employ.


----------



## Papercut (16 Nov 2010)

I would say that this is a standard letter sent out to debtors. The debt may or may not be passed on to a debt collection agency, but even it it is the only thing that would happen is that you would receive a few more from the agency, probably with more forceful language as they progress. If you don't pay or come to an arrangement to pay, the agency would probably just close the file & inform the hospital that they have exhausted all efforts. The hospital would then more than likely write the debt off.

I'd suggest that you contact the accounts dept of the hospital & inform them that as far as you are concerned that you do not owe this money & request that they follow the matter up with Naas.


----------



## Ann1 (16 Nov 2010)

Have you contacted your private health insurer to confirm if you were covered for the scan. Check your cover on this link
http://www.avivahealth.ie/health-plans/


----------



## NedNew (16 Nov 2010)

Thanks for your replies so far.

@ Ann1: I will try phone Aviva tomorrow for clarification (the private hospital says this type of scan is not covered by any of the insurance providers).

@ Papercut: I will mention to the private hospital that they should deal with Naas hospital and not me but I'm not sure they'll take any notice of that.


----------



## mathepac (17 Nov 2010)

NedNew said:


> ... @ Papercut: I will mention to the private hospital that they should deal with Naas hospital and not me but I'm not sure they'll take any notice of that.


OP, Naas hospital did not receive the service, you did.

If your GP provided a referral to a specialist and your health insurer declined cover for the consultation, would you expect your GP to cover the cost?

Whoever it was in Naas hospital that volunteered the information about what your health insurance did or did not cover was acting outside their area of competence. I wouldn't take a 3rd party's opinion about my personal insurance cover, I'd be inclined to contact either the service provider or insurer directly. Sorry, but it looks like you are stuck with the cost IMHO.


----------



## shanewalker (17 Nov 2010)

Surprising! Try to clarify with the insurer if you're cost were covered then. Whatever their response is, you will really  have to face the issue. Don't ignore it, somehow it will be a relief if you can get out of this trouble.


----------



## plant43 (17 Nov 2010)

You should have verified with Vivas before getting the scan whether or not it was covered.


----------



## NedNew (17 Nov 2010)

Hi all, thanks for your replies/advice.

Unfortunately I wasn't in a position at the time to clarify with Vivas as I had no access to a phone. Also I was told only 15 minutes beforehand that I was going for a scan (I wasn't asked but was rather told).

In any case, it does seem that I am stuck with the cost as ye have mentioned. It would have been nice to have been able to avoid it though. 

Le Meas,
Ned.


----------



## Sue Ellen (17 Nov 2010)

I wouldn't rush to pay the ac. without checking what your rights are with these people first http://www.hia.ie/


----------



## Ann1 (17 Nov 2010)

I agree with Sue Ellen....don't rush to pay the account. Write to the  private hospital and explain that you would like to investigate your  cover with your health insurer further. Also ask them why they did not  request you to fill out a claim form for Aviva on the day of the scan or  mention payment of the account in some way.
Scroll down to the bottom of this link to see health provider search for scans CT etc. with Aviva
http://www.avivahealth.ie/member-info/healthcare-info/going-to/ct-scan.xml


----------



## Brighid (17 Nov 2010)

To my knowledge, Naas has to pick up the tab for this.


----------



## NedNew (17 Nov 2010)

@SueEllen: Good advice there, I wasn't aware of the HIA, I'll give them a call first thing in the morning.

@Ann1: Thanks for the link, I had an EEG scan and I couldn't find it there (which I guess means they may not cover it), I'll try calling them again for clarification.

@Brighid: Would you have any more background information on how Naas Hospital would have to pick up the tab? To have that information would be very valuable before I'd contact them.


Thanks everybody.


----------



## NedNew (19 Nov 2010)

*Update*

Hi all,

Here is an update. As advised I contacted the HIA and Aviva (formerly Vivas). On phoning Aviva, they told me that *they had already paid* the private hospital (Mater Private) in 2006!!!

I phoned the Mater and told them this and they said they would look into it, they called me again an hour later and told me they could find no record of receiving any payment, they asked would I check with Naas and Aviva as to the whereabouts of the payment.

I told them that was their job not mine and it was nothing to do with me. I told them I was refusing to pay anything until they investigated fully between themselves, Aviva and Naas hospital.

This morning they phoned me to say they discovered they had in fact received payment from Aviva and that they had "lost" the record duriing a computer changeover in 2007 (since recovered).

They apologised for their error. I insisted that they put the following in writing to me; that they made a grave error, that I owed them nothing, that the matter was now finished, that they had received the payment and an apology.

They sent the letter to me today.

Result!

So thanks all for your advice - it paid off (excuse the pun).


----------



## Brendan Burgess (19 Nov 2010)

Well done. 

It's nice to see good news. 

It's also nice to hear that they apologised

Brendan


----------



## mathepac (20 Nov 2010)

Thanks for the update, it's good to hear it worked out for you. Them damn computhers messed up again, yeah right


----------



## Ann1 (20 Nov 2010)

Well done.....I am really happy that you got such a positive outcome.


----------



## Sue Ellen (20 Nov 2010)

Great news.  Glad to see a positive outcome.


----------



## Time (20 Nov 2010)

Just goes to show you should never pay bills like this on impulse. It always pays to hold off and investigate.


----------



## Derry (20 Nov 2010)

Time is right it sure pays to hold off and investigate the matter thouroughly.  If that had been me I would have paid up and no more about it.  So well done Ned


----------

